
Show HN: Micro Social Networks - DerKobe
https://www.jack.chat
======
metynine
It's like a beefier [https://hack.chat](https://hack.chat)

~~~
DerKobe
I honestly didn't knew about that. And the hamming distance being 1 is spooky.

------
hankewi
Care to join?
[https://www.jack.chat/j/hackernews](https://www.jack.chat/j/hackernews)

~~~
DerKobe
Yeah exactly :) I just gave it a little HN look and feel. Hope you like it.

~~~
hankewi
yes - well done!

------
fiatjaf
Is it a chat? I don't get it. What is a "social network"?

~~~
DerKobe
We call it "micro social networks". Every network is like a single Slack
channel (but open) you can share because it's reachable via an url. You can
create those networks on any topic you like. And if you want to engage other
people just post in on Twitter or Facebook or send it around via email. You
can also use it like a Whatsapp group with friends.

